# Making Liquid Orals Suspended In Everclear



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Originally written by Coldstone over at musclesci.com...should be a big help

First of all, i see alot of threads that make this very confusing...its just like a computer...it looks hard, and hard to operate, but the main problem is everyone gets discouraged before you even start...then most of you make it WAYYYY more complicated than it is....simple math, and 5th grade mentality thinking will get this simple task done...

What you can make in everclear-theres probably more but im just gonna list the first few things that come to mind...feel free to pm me and ill add more in if you think of more.

-winny
-clen
-arimidex
-nolva
-clomid
-d-bol
-drol
-var
-cialas
-proviron
and the list oges on

One thing you do have to have to decide is whether you will be converting in mcg/ml, or mg/ml...for instance clen would be in mcg's, but the rest are done in mg's.

Ill go over my clen recipie first, then get to the mg/ml recipies-
-CLEN @200mcg/ml
-IMO there is only one way to do this before you have to make this stuff in buckets...very simple...
-step one- measure out 0.2g's (yes thats a fraction of a gram, you read right)
-pour 200mls of everclear into a mixing dish of some sort, or beaker
-add the 0.2g's of clen powder, and apply low heat...this is very easy to dizzolve so be patient and dont get carried away.
-after its dizzolved pour the dizzolved solution into a big container of some sort...i use a gallon water jug with the top cut off.
-then add 800ml's of distilled water...
-BAM!...you have 1000ml's of liquid clen @ 200mcg/ml
- draw it out and fill 50ml or 100ml vials and your done...

Next is the mg/ml recipie...this is very easy...dont make it comlpicated, it IS as easy as it sounds...

2 steps in the math...#1, figure out the concentration that you want your liquid to be, #2, figure out how much evelclear to add per gram of powder...

heres a chart posted by Harvey Balboner at Anabolicreview.com

Desired MG/ML Ratio Add Xml Of Solvent 
5mg/ml 199ml
10mg/ml 99ml 
15mg/ml 65.5ml
20mg/ml 49ml 
25mg/ml 39ml
30mg/ml 32.25ml 
35mg/ml 27.5ml
40mg/ml 24ml
45mg/ml 21.25ml
50mg/ml 19ml 
55mg/ml 17ml
60mg/ml 15.5ml 
65mg/ml 15.25ml
70mg/ml 13.25ml
75mg/ml 12.25ml
80mg/ml 11.5 
85mg/ml 10.75ml
90mg/ml 10ml 
95mg/ml 9.5ml
100mg/ml 9ml

ok now what this means is...for every gram of powder you add, it displaces 1ml of liquid...so say your makeing Nolva @ 20mg/ml....

-look up at the chart and find the 20mg/ml concentration
-it make 50mls of nolva for every gram of powder used ie...(1 gram of powder, and 49ml's of liquid= 50ml's)
-so if you want say 200ml's for your next few cycles you would take 49 and multiply it time 4 and you get 196...
-so take 196ml's of everclear and add it to your beaker or mixing dish, then add 4 grams of powder
-BAM!...a little heat and you have 200ml's of nolva @ 20mg/ml

This works fo anything...take var for example...you need to make it a lower concentration to get it to dizzolve fully...so i would say 10mg/ml
-for every gram of var you need to add 99ml's of everclear
-if you want 400ml's @ 10mg/ml then you need 4 grams of var
-multiply 99 time 4= 396...so you add 396mls of everclear to you mixing dish
-add 4 grams of var
-heat and BAM!...your done...just put it in vials and youve got 400mls of var @ 10mg/ml

One last conversion people tend to think is hard but its not...L-dex, arimidex ect...this is something you need to make @ 1mg/ml..."But Cold, wait, the chart doesnt tell me how to do 1mg/ml?"...stop and think...what have we learned...
-if 5mg/ml makes solutions in 200ml batches, then what would 1mg/ml do?....ill answer for you...1000ml batches...
-theres 2 ways to do this...

Recipie #1-
-add 1 gram of arimidex powder to 999ml's of solution and BAM!...youve got 1000ml's of arimidex @ 1mg/ml...or, my way

Recipie #2-
-add 0.2 grams of arimidex powder to 200ml's of solution and BAM!, youve got 200mls of arimidex @ 1mg/ml

"But Cold, how did that work...i thought 0.2g's was only for clen?"...NO...think about it...1 gram of powder is basically 0.1g's times 10, OR...10, 0.1gram measurements...so if 1 full gram (10- 0.1gram measurements) made 1000mls of arimidex @ 1mg/ml, then all you have to do is take 0.1gram and add it to every 100mls of everclear and you have your solution of 1mg/ml....get it...read this a few times, and think BASIC!


I hope this helps some of you...like i said, think very basic...its not hard, its just some of you boneheads think this stuff is complicated and its NOT!...read this 3 or 4 times and i promise you will be fine in your first coneversion...

Happy cooking!


----------

